# Tackle Shop



## nwflyj (Oct 9, 2009)

Did Wright's tackle shop ever reopen?


----------



## minchew09 (Feb 1, 2010)

No. Wrights has been closed for years. But one of there rod builders now own a shop. Tightlines Bait and Tackle on the corner of Pace and Cervantes.


----------

